# DS-Gleichrichter 10 Volt 1000 Ampere



## gravieren (11 Februar 2011)

Hi

Bei mir macht ein Gleichrichter Probleme.

10 Volt   1000Ampere

Die Beschaltung ist 3~  .


Dieser besteht aus  6 Modulen   "IXYS MDD250-16N1"  .
(Doppel-Dioden-Modul)


Die Phase wird mit 2 Sicherungen a 400 Ampere runtergesichert.
Derzeit fällt ab ca. 750 Ampere die Sicherung.

Messungen ergaben, dass durch das 1.Modul 500 Ampere, durch das 2.Modul ca. 100 Ampere fliessen.

Dieses Problem besteht an 2 verschieden Phasen.  
( 430 Ampere zu 170 Ampere)


Ich denke, irgendwie "streuen" die Module.  (Seit ca. 2 Jahren im Einsatz)

Zudem gehen die 3 Lüfter an den   3 Kühlkörper ständig defekt.
(Die Kühlrippen sind waagrecht)

Nun meine Frage:  
  1. Gibt es Leistungsfähigere Module in diese1 Bauform.
  2. Wo bekomme ich einen Kühlkörper,  der ca 500 x 1200 mm hat.
      Kühlrippen sollen in Richtung 1200 mm laufen.

Ich würde gerne OHNE diese Lüfter auskommen.

Ich habe auch schon "fertige" Gleichrichtersäulen angeschaut, die benötigen extrem viel Platz und ein zusätzliches Gehäuse.

Beim Ausfall des Lüfters steigt die Kühlertemperatur von 43°C auf 96°C.
Die Temperaturüberwachungen am Kühlkörper sprechen jedoch nicht an.
(Laut Aufdruck erst bei 105°C)


Habt ihr Tipps/Lieferanten hierfür für mich.

Danke Karl


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
gehört das zu einem Schweißgerät, Selbstbau?

Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang ab und zu sowas repariert.
Kühlkörper gibt es z.B. in schöner Auswahl bei Fischer Elektronik:
http://www.fischerelektronik.de/
Bis zu 1000mm Länge findet man auf der Seite auch zur Auswahl. Wobei ich mich frage, wie man nur 3 Module auf 1200mm wärmeleittechnisch sinnvoll anbringen will. Habt ihr das schonmal durchgerechnet?

Wenn ihr eh den Kühlkörper austauschen wollt, ist es doch nicht mehr so wichtig dass die neuen Dioden auch diese Y2-DCB Bauform besitzen.

Gleichrichter hatten wir damals größtenteils von Semikron. http://www.semikron.com/

Ich weiß aber nicht wer da aktuell Distrubutor ist. Sieht aber so aus als ob man dort direkt bestellen kann.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (11 Februar 2011)

Hi Gravieren,

ich würde das neu bauen mit folgenden Diodenmodulen (3 St.)
auf einer wassergekühlten Aluplatte oder einem Strangkühlkörper.
http://www.semikron.com/products/data/cur/assets/SKKD_380_07670130.pdf

Gruß FA


----------



## gravieren (11 Februar 2011)

Hi



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Gehört das zu einem Schweißgerät, Selbstbau?


Nein, es ist eine Entschichtungsanlage für Riffelwalzen.
(Läuft unter der "Sparte" Galvanik)






Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang ab und zu sowas repariert.
> Kühlkörper gibt es z.B. in schöner Auswahl bei Fischer Elektronik:
> http://www.fischerelektronik.de/
> Bis zu 1000mm Länge findet man auf der Seite auch zur Auswahl.


Sieht auf dem ersten Blick gut aus mit den Hersteller der Kühlkörper.




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, wie man nur 3 Module auf 1200mm wärmeleittechnisch sinnvoll anbringen will. Habt ihr das schonmal durchgerechnet?


Jetzt sind 6 Module auf 3 Kühlkörper je ca. 250x300mm mit Lüfter.
Wenn der Lüfter ausfällt, sieht man eine "scharfe" Temperaturabgrenzung
von den einzelnen Kühlkörpern. (Thermokammera)
ca. mind. 95°C bei defektem Lüfter.
unter 45°C mit intaktem Lüfter.

Durchgerechnet --> Nein, da noch keine "neuen" Leistungsdioden gewählt.




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eh den Kühlkörper austauschen wollt, ist es doch nicht mehr so wichtig dass die neuen Dioden auch diese Y2-DCB Bauform besitzen.
> 
> Gleichrichter hatten wir damals größtenteils von Semikron. http://www.semikron.com/
> 
> Ich weiß aber nicht wer da aktuell Distrubutor ist. Sieht aber so aus als ob man dort direkt bestellen kann.


Der Hersteller Semikron ist gut.

Den hier von "Friedrich-Alexander" schaut schon sehr gut aus:
http://www.semikron.com/products/dat...0_07670130.pdf


Du scheinst Erfahrungen mit der Wärmeberechnung von Kühlkörpern zu haben.


Kannst du mir Tipps zur Berechnung geben:
Umgebungstemperatur max. 40°C
Eigenkühlung.
3 Module von semikron siehe Link von "Friedrich-Alexander".
Kühlkörper bis  460x1200mm möglich.  Rippenrichtung in Richtung 1200mm.


Ist sowas realistisch was ich verbessern soll ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (11 Februar 2011)

Hi


Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> ich würde das neu bauen mit folgenden Diodenmodulen (3 St.)
> auf einer wassergekühlten Aluplatte oder einem Strangkühlkörper.
> http://www.semikron.com/products/data/cur/assets/SKKD_380_07670130.pdf


Der sieht ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus.

Würde es mit einem Strangkühlkörper möglich sein ?


Hat der 1000Ampere bei 100%ED   ?
(Jeder Hersteller gibt "andere" Abkürzungen an)


Gruß Karl


----------



## winnman (11 Februar 2011)

Hab über die Feiertage gerade 9 Stk "Galvaniktrafos" über hohlt, die bewegen sich in ungefähr den selben Leitungsbereichen.

Für genauere Informationen:

Fa. MACO Beschläge Salzburg Hr. Maric (brauchst nicht unbedingt zu sagen dass du von hier kommst).
Er hat viel erfahrung mit Galvanikversorgung.

Diese "Trafos" sind komplett in Isolieröl gekapselt, inkl Steuertrafo, Trafo und Gleichrichter, die meiste Wärme wird über die Radioatoren abgeführt, ein Teil kann auch noch über einen Wärmetauscher in Wasser Abgeführt werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Kannst du mir Tipps zur Berechnung geben:
> Umgebungstemperatur max. 40°C
> Eigenkühlung.
> 3 Module von semikron siehe Link von "Friedrich-Alexander".
> ...



Du kannst erstmal abschätzen welchen Wärmewiderstand dein Kühlkörper erhalten soll.
Aus dem Datenblatt der verlinkten Diode bekommt man:
Rthjc = 0,058 K/W (Widerstand zwischen Sperrschicht und Gehäuse)
Rthcs = 0,02 K/W (Widerstand zwischen Gehäuse und Kühlkörper)

In der Realität musst du noch einen Widerstand für Wärmeleitpaste oder -pads dazurechnen. 

Jetzt brauchst die die maximale Verlustleistung die dein Diodenblock abführen muss. Jetzt mal mit Beispielwerten gerechnet:
Strom 400A und Spannungsfall an der Diode von 1,25V macht 500W Verlustleistung die abgeführt werden muss.
Wenn man als maximale Sperrschichttemperatur 150°C und Umgebungstemperatur 40°C annimmt, braucht dein Gesamtkühlsystem einen Wärmewiderstand Rthu von 90K/500W = 0,18 K/W.

Davon musst die die beiden Widerstände von oben abziehen, also 0,18 - 0,02 - 0,058 = ca. 0,1 K/W.

Passiv gekühlt wird das schon ein ordentlicher Brocken.


----------



## gravieren (11 Februar 2011)

Hi Thomas


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> In der Realität musst du noch einen Widerstand für Wärmeleitpaste oder -pads dazurechnen.
> 
> Jetzt brauchst die die maximale Verlustleistung die dein Diodenblock abführen muss. Jetzt mal mit Beispielwerten gerechnet:
> Strom 400A und Spannungsfall an der Diode von 1,25V macht 500W Verlustleistung die abgeführt werden muss.
> ...



Der hier sollte gehen ?
Länge 300mm  --> 
"Kühlkörper" siehe Anhang -->Möglicherweise bekomme ich diesen mit 1200mm in einem Stück.


Wie kann die Kühlpaste in K/W   umgerechnet werden  ?
http://at.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=retrieveTfg&binCount=3&Nty=1&Ntx=mode%2bmatchallpartial&Ntk=I18NAll&Ne=4294958043&Nr=AND%28avl%3aat%2csearchDiscon_at%3aN%29&N=4294957624&Ntt=w%C3%A4rmeleitpaste

Habe ich hier einen Denkfehler ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Der hier sollte gehen ?
> Länge 300mm  -->
> "Kühlkörper" siehe Anhang -->Möglicherweise bekomme ich diesen mit 1200mm in einem Stück.
> 
> Wie kann die Kühlpaste in K/W   umgerechnet werden  ?


Bei der Kühlpaste einfach den Kehrwert nehmen und auf die mK achten.
Aber beim Rthcs (c-s = Gehäuse-Kühlkörper) des Bauteils ist aber wohl schon mit einberechnet dass mit Wärmeleitpaste geschmiert wird.

Die Kühlkörperberechnung ist nur eine grobe Schätzung. Ich würde auch nicht unbedingt bis 150 °C Sperrschichttemperatur fahren sondern bis max. 130 (habe ich oben auch mit gerechnet, darum ein delta T von 90 K), also auf jeden Fall Reserve einplanen.

Bitte nicht mit meinen Beispielwerten sondern mit eigenen Daten rechnen ;-) Die Berechnung gilt auch nur für einen Diodenblock.
Falls die Kühlkörper frei zugänglich montiert sind, musst du auch noch beachten dass diese recht heiß werden. Die Temperatur kannst du auch über den Widerstandswert des KK berechnen. Ggf. muss dort dann ein Berührungsschutz drüber.


----------



## gravieren (12 Februar 2011)

Hi


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Falls die Kühlkörper frei zugänglich montiert sind, musst du auch noch beachten dass diese recht heiß werden. Die Temperatur kannst du auch über den Widerstandswert des KK berechnen. Ggf. muss dort dann ein Berührungsschutz drüber.


KK-Temperatur-Berechnung.  Du meinst Strom --> Abwärmeleistung --> Delta Deta   + Raumtemperatur ?


Was bedeutet die Fig. 13R
http://www.semikron.com/products/data/cur/assets/SKKD_701_07670520.pdf


Gruß Karl


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Februar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> KK-Temperatur-Berechnung.  Du meinst Strom --> Abwärmeleistung --> Delta Deta   + Raumtemperatur ?


Genau, z.B. 500W Abwärme, KK mit 0,1 K/W, 40°C Umgebung ergibt 40°C+500W*0,1K/W = 90 °C


gravieren schrieb:


> Was bedeutet die Fig. 13R
> http://www.semikron.com/products/data/cur/assets/SKKD_701_07670520.pdf


Hm, sagt mir direkt nichts, und bevor ich was falsches sag.

Wenn du die Semikron Bauteile in Betracht ziehst, würde ich mir mal die Application-Notes und Technical Explanations auf der Webseite ansehen. Da gibt es ein pdf für die Semipack Bauteile in denen alle Parameter aus dem Datenblatt erklärt sind.

Und es gibt noch ein Programm zur Produktauswahl (Simsel) welches dir bei der thermischen Berechnung hilft.


----------

